# Plow is creaking



## Fastcar (Oct 17, 2003)

After the last snow I noticed one of the plow's was making a creaking sound when it was being raised. It is a Fisher MM. Any thoughts?

Roy


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

Are you greasing everything regularly? If you lub all the touchpoints and it still is creaking, you may have a weld or mounting problem. Be sure the mount bolts are tight.


----------



## gcsupraman (Apr 28, 2004)

Fastcar said:


> After the last snow I noticed one of the plow's was making a creaking sound when it was being raised. It is a Fisher MM. Any thoughts?
> 
> Roy


Mine does the same...it started a few plows after it was new.


----------



## Makndust (Feb 6, 2004)

I know that with my Bosses, if you hear some poping or snaping when lifting the plow, typically the mounting bolts to the frame need to be retorqued. I have crawled under there and turned some of the bolt up to half a turn before the torque wrench snaps. That seems to eliminate the noise. Otherwise I agree with the above post, check the greasable points on the plow.


----------



## Willy-D8 (Feb 21, 2004)

The plow on my older truck creaks alot when raised. I always assumed it was lift chain tightening, twisting and torqueing. That plow is well worn too. 

Makes me think twice now though but it has always done it. I wouldn't worry to much if a visual inspection of the whole plow frame shows no problems.


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

Let it creak...Equipment is supposed to make noise.


----------



## DAMSLandscaping (Aug 1, 2005)

Mine does the same also.. its a MM2. I asked about it at a fisher dealer and they said they will make some noice sometimes.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't know about this, but sometime my MM1 creaks while raising. I have found that if you back off the pile just a little bit more that you usually would before raising, it make no noise. Might be something to think about.


----------

